# Sensa



## pushpull7 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not going to bore you with long and painful attempts (and even some success) at weight loss, but I'm trying it. I've struggled with with weight for 30+ years and outside of lipo or _stupid _diets I'm willing to try just about anything.

If I could shed 10 lbs in two months it will be worth the bucks. I'm 47 so I don't expect miracles, just something to give me a fighting chance.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 23, 2012)

FYI, Sensa is a product you sprinkle on food that tricks your brain into thinking its full. The web site had some pop ups so I did not include the link.

Chris, this is a bandaid and if it does work you will just go back to normal after your off it and back on the yo yo.

You will get the same affect by fasting for a longer period of time. This will shrink your stomach and once you eat again you will get full faster.

An easier way is to simply write down what you eat all day and then review at night after counting the calories. Make small changes like less bread or pasta and change those to whole wheat. Also include some walking and aim for a loss or burn on 500 calories a day.
Once you get in the habit it will be easy and at that rate you will drop weight slowly but permanently.
You will also find that as you get in better shape you will want to do more which will speed your loss even more!

Good luck!


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah, I need to add boring details I see 

I've had all the gym memberships (and used the shit out of them) gone for 1000's of long/exercise walks (including hiking) and have (and still do) bikes. I've exhausted myself, had the personal trainers, read the books. I've literally worked as hard as I could but I can't keep the weight off. (actually, other than a couple of times it doesn't ever come off)

80 bucks for 2 months to see if it helps is reasonable. It's not like I'm going to stop walking or start eating more. I'm not looking for beauty queen results  Just something to give a little extra push.

I am skeptical that it will work though. (but this is me, STILL not giving up)


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 24, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Ah, I need to add boring details I see
> 
> I've had all the gym memberships (and used the shit out of them) gone for 1000's of long/exercise walks (including hiking) and have (and still do) bikes. I've exhausted myself, had the personal trainers, read the books. I've literally worked as hard as I could but I can't keep the weight off. (actually, other than a couple of times it doesn't ever come off)
> 
> ...



All the exercise in the world won't help you if your diet doesn't reflect what you're trying to achieve.

What were/are your eating habits?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 24, 2012)

First things first. What's your height, weight, waist, and shoulder width? 

Thanks to genetics, some body types are meant to carry extra weight in certain ways.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 24, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> All the exercise in the world won't help you if your diet doesn't reflect what you're trying to achieve.
> 
> What were/are your eating habits?



Can't give a daily blow by blow but it's not a real health one. I don't snack much and three reasonable meals. This is not to say I don't ever have "nono" foods, but I'm not eating at micky d's every day or anything like that.

I've also gone long periods of time w/o booze (just in case someone thinks that is the reason)


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 24, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> First things first. What's your height, weight, waist, and shoulder width?
> 
> Thanks to genetics, some body types are meant to carry extra weight in certain ways.



Well, I was dealt a terrible blow with genetics  don't know shoulder width (or how to measure) but I'm about 5'11'', 194, and am comfortable in 34's as long as they are loose jeans (569's)

I was 215 about 3 years ago so I lost a chunk but I've been stuck at this weight for all the time. That's why I'm trying the sensa, I really should be able to get another 10-15lbs off. That would be fine.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 24, 2012)

If your bones are big thats not a bad weight, if you have super thin girly bones like me then its a bit high.

You don't have to do anything major if you ask me.
If I was in your shoes I would aim for 20-30 min cardio every day and simply eat better, not a diet but just eat better. You know what the junk is so skip that and eat more natural foods, you will see the weight come off pretty easy.

I am 5'8" at 155 and a serious runner doing 100K or 60 miles a week, your 3 inches taller and 40 pounds more. A rule of thumb was 10 pounds per inch!


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, I'm fat  

Actually, that is why I'm trying the sensa. It really seems to do no good for the last 3 years to exercise or watch what I eat. I thought maybe I was drinking a bit too much beer at night so I went months w/o. Didn't shed one oz (and didn't make up for it with food, in fact, I ate less).

I really appreciate the responses btw, it may seem like I'm countering but in fact I'm taking it in.

Oh, and I can't do heavy lifting or running, back problems (though physical therapy worked pretty well and it's not as bad)


----------



## drgamble (Feb 24, 2012)

I know quite a few people myself included that have lost a ton of weight eating less than 2000 calories a day and eating 5-6 times a day. Couple that with about 30 min of cardio a day and I lost 30 lbs in 3 months and also dropped my blood pressure from 155/95 to 125/80. The whole idea with multiple meals is it speeds up the metabolism and you don't eat as much for regular meals. Don't know if you have tried this approach, but fasting diets have to be the worst because the body will store fat instead of burn it. I allow myself to cheat every now and then too because otherwise I would never stick to it. It may not work for you, but I know several people that it does work for. Good luck and I hope to hear good results.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 25, 2012)

drgamble said:


> I know quite a few people myself included that have lost a ton of weight eating less than 2000 calories a day and eating 5-6 times a day. Couple that with about 30 min of cardio a day and I lost 30 lbs in 3 months and also dropped my blood pressure from 155/95 to 125/80. The whole idea with multiple meals is it speeds up the metabolism and you don't eat as much for regular meals. Don't know if you have tried this approach, but fasting diets have to be the worst because the body will store fat instead of burn it. I allow myself to cheat every now and then too because otherwise I would never stick to it. It may not work for you, but I know several people that it does work for. Good luck and I hope to hear good results.



I think it's a good point. I was really serious about portions when I dropped the 20 lbs and though I don't gorge myself, I probably do eat fewer times a day and a little more per meal.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 25, 2012)

If the work out and diet did not help you lose then your doing something wrong. Either your workout is not as hard as you think or your eating more than you think.

Eating small 5-6 times a day will only work if you get to the next meal time hungry, if your not then you ate to much.
Concentrate on low carbs a bit of protien and some sort of fruit/vegatable.

This is what and how I ate yesterday.

6am, PB&J on one slice wheat bread.
6:30 15K run in the snow.
8 Egg white omlette with vegies and cheese.
10 yogurt and banana
12 wrap with humous spinach and veggies, bag of chips, orange
2:30 almonds, maca nuts and cranberrys
5 Irish whiskey....oh yeah!!!!!
6:30 huge pasta with tofu, veggies and lots of hot sauce!!
8:30 handfull of dry fiber cereal with some tea.

On top of that I drank 2.5 liters of water, had 2 coffee's and two teas. 
My run acording to my GPS watch burned 800 calories.


----------



## Solodini (Feb 25, 2012)

Have a look at Tim Ferriss' book "The 4 Hour Body". There's plenty of footage from him discussing ideas from it so you can see the sorts of things he recommends without buying the book blind.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 26, 2012)

Maybe it's placebo but I'm down a couple.........


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 26, 2012)

People come up with excuses all the time. They say they work out and diet and it doesn't do anything and then try to play the genetic-blame-game. Typically only WEEKS after starting. Very, very, few people (much less than you think) have genetic predispositions to weight issues and I suspect you are not one of them. There is no way for me to confirm that, but if you think that's a possibility then you should be meeting with a doctor or getting a biosignature done to confirm it. That should put the issue to rest. 

I suspect this doesn't apply to you because when pressed for your diet and routine you only responded with "well I don't eat McDonalds everyday". That's actually quite telling. Sensa is a waste and whoever said it was a band-aid was spot on. There are quite a few natural, and cheaper, appetite suppressants out there- all you have to do is Google. You say you're down a few lbs and I believe you and I believe that it will work as advertised. Still, that's not going to be a solution for you in the long-run. 10 lbs in two months when you're who knows how much overweight is not a very challenging goal- especially when you're not planning on making any real change, but rather hoping a supplement will merely curb your appetite. And unless you're planning on being on it indefinitely, *you will rebound no matter what.* 

I've lost 13 lbs and 5% bodyfat in just under 4 weeks merely from changing WHEN I eat and some adjustments to WHAT I eat. That's it. I didn't change anything else. I would bet that I had a lower bf% than you to begin with so there's no reason you couldn't follow the same protocol and experience similar results. I lead a very sedentary lifestyle aside from when I go to the gym- and even there you will never find me running on a treadmill for miles or hours. Cardio is often touted as the end-all/be-all for aiding weightloss. It's not- and there is a very logical scientific reason for it which I'll save for another time. If you think I'm making this up, I challenge any of you next time you are in a gym to scour the cardio area and tell me how many skinny-fat people you see there day-in and day-out dripping in sweat from running half a marathon. There's a reason they're skinny-fat. 15-20 min. max cardio if you choose to do so at all and it needs to be HIIT. And certainly not every day. 

I know why 99% of dieters fail. Diets are designed and destined to fail. In the past four weeks I've eaten: McDonalds once, Papa Johns once, Pizza Ranch once, Arby's once, Wendy's once, Quiznos twice, and a slew of girl scout cookies yet I continue to make progress. How is this possible without copious amounts of cardio and hardcore dieting? Ah- there's the rub. We'll save that for next time. No need to call my bluff, I plan on having a thread with pictures documenting all of this in the next couple weeks once my 'body-transformation' contest nears the end.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 27, 2012)

All I can do is restate the history:

About 3 years ago I lost 20lbs. I have been stuck at this weight for that time. Not up, not down.....stuck.

I'm looking for an edge on top of my walks, and what I believe are reasonable eating habits (certainly not wonderful, but reasonable)


----------



## Bevo (Feb 27, 2012)

Creative you rock!!!

Its true you really need to keep track of what you eat AND what you do. For me my life is also sedentary except for the massive amount of miles I run. If I am hurt and eat the same I always put on a few pounds, if I eat less I still put on weight.
Looking at what you burn in a day doing nothing VS what you eat is key, I know some serious runners that look good run hard and only eat 1300 calories a day. Doing not much and eating 2000 a day no matter what you do will not help you!!

I average 1500 a day with no meat and my body fat is still 10% while running 100K a week.
Its all about the math, in VS out, you have to get it right long term.

Creative, the answer to why the skinny fat runners never get rid of the belly is due to the heart rate they run at.
I have been training for the last few weeks in the arobic zone and not the anerobic zone. What this means is my normal running heart rate was 160 which for me burns glucose or sugar. I now slow down and run at 140 and burn fat with a small amount of glucose.
Overall I am loosing fat and my endurance is improving as my speed increases so pretty good all around.
Trust me it is sooooooo hard to run slow but I have a 50 and 100 mile race this year and I need to be able to run for 28 hours so I am doing what it takes.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't use crutches, you're only cheating yourself. Track your diet, absolutely every aspect of it, and record it (Livestrong.com has a good food tracker) and change up your exercise. The only way to lose fat is proper diet and training with a plan and consistency.


Bevo said:


> I average 1500 a day with no meat and my body fat is still 10% while running 100K a week.
> Its all about the math, in VS out, you have to get it right long term.


Off topic, but DAMN! I'm at 7% BF and I eat 4000 calories a day, with maybe a quarter of your mileage...


----------



## Bevo (Feb 27, 2012)

Muscle, you have more than me and from all my running I use less calories as I do it.
Crazy eh!

That's why no matter what you do you need to find what works for you.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't wanna sound like I'm making excuses, but I've got some lower back issues that prevent me from being "athletic" 

I used to run allot, it did some good but I've always had a poor waist line. I do what the PT'st taught me to do and most of my pain is gone but I can't do any kind of heavy lifting or high end cardio.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 28, 2012)

Infamous Impact said:


> Don't use crutches, you're only cheating yourself. Track your diet, absolutely every aspect of it, and record it (Livestrong.com has a good food tracker) and change up your exercise. The only way to lose fat is proper diet and training with a plan and consistency.
> 
> Off topic, but DAMN! I'm at 7% BF and I eat 4000 calories a day, with maybe a quarter of your mileage...



I eat nowhere near 4000 but I like the idea of the food tracker.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 28, 2012)

You may be shocked at how much calories you eat over a day, I know was!
The most important thing with this tracker is to be honest and read the label maybe measure if you have to to make sure you have the right amounts.
Also you need to know if its a cooked measurement or a dry measurement e.g. rice.

Don't forget your drinks and drinks include beer LOL!!

Once you are done you may be able to make some small changes that can pay off easily like no soda and salad instead of fries.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, I'm going to try adding it up. That list told me what kinda calories I should aiming for but I didn't a sheet or way to keep track. I'm afraid I'm dreadful at things like my own "spread sheet" for the details. Looking into this..


----------



## Infamous Impact (Feb 28, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Well, I'm going to try adding it up. That list told me what kinda calories I should aiming for but I didn't a sheet or way to keep track. I'm afraid I'm dreadful at things like my own "spread sheet" for the details. Looking into this..


Just be honest with yourself so you can look at it one day and laugh at how much better you are now.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 29, 2012)

Pen and paper, you don't need anything fancy.

Just write it all down and try to find the calories in each item, hell post it and we can find it for you!
Feel free to PM me and I can do it for you.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 16, 2012)

So the update is that it's doing jack shit.

Of course it's really hard to tell if would do anything when it rains all day every single fracking day and I can't walk  Maybe once I get out of the arc and get back on dry land I'll be able to start over.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 17, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I don't wanna sound like I'm making excuses, but I've got some lower back issues that prevent me from being "athletic."



I've read a lot of avoidance and excuses in this thread from you, to be honest. There's a lot of people in this topic who have been willing to give you advice, to look up calorie counts, etc.

For someone who claims... well, let's see what you said. 



chrisharbin said:


> I've struggled with with weight for 30+ years and outside of lipo or _stupid _diets *I'm willing to try just about anything.*



Anything would include posting your food intake, so that people could help you out. 

Has there been something preventing you from sharing your diet with us? If so, what?

Dude, I'm rooting for you, or would, but it seems you're unable or unwilling to do something to help yourself. Without that willingness to act, even in a minor way (keeping an accurate food diary), no one else can motivate you.

Here's hoping you decide to do the necessary, rather than continue in the same way.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't let the rain bother you its not like your going to melt as my mom said. Geez this last few months I ran in blizzards, pure ice, -10,000,000F coming home covered in ice and having to lie under the covers with a heater for two hours to stop shivering..did it again the next day! A couple runs the snow was over my knees for 10K and I fell down a few times brr cold and wet.

So what I am saying is throw on a baseball cap, waterproof jacket and go outside hell a hoodie will work good as your going to get wet so you better move fast!

If nothing else is working then you have to do the 50% thing, cut all your food by half and increase your activity by half. This way is harder and you will be hungry all the time so you have to get used to it.

FYI, I have a race in 4 weeks and want to lose a few pounds for it, my routine and food is really good but it been hard to lose that last bit of weight. I had to change my routine and bike ride on my off days as well as eat more protien while skipping carbs at night. Its comming off but I had to make some changes to make it happen.

Don't give up, your not the only one who is having a hard time out there!!


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 17, 2012)

Checked the googles... From WebMD:

"The company's weight loss evidence is based on a few company-sponsored "clinical" studies (not to be confused with a clinical trial, which is the gold standard for research) done by Hirsch. These studies have not been published in a peer-reviewed medical journal.

The lack of published scientific evidence on Sensa, along with a lack of diet and fitness guidelines to accompany the product, raise a red flag for some nutrition experts. 

"This is not a magic bullet. There is no magic sprinkle. This isnt even a diet," says diet and fitness expert, Pamela Peeke, MD. "It oversimplifies the complex physiology and psychology associated with appetite.'

She adds that there is nothing unique about the list of ingredients in the tastants."

^ I read that and would give it approximately a 0% chance of actually working. Congrats on making the decision to do something, but this isn't going to help, (although you're correct the power of the placebo is great!)


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 17, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I've read a lot of avoidance and excuses in this thread from you, to be honest. There's a lot of people in this topic who have been willing to give you advice, to look up calorie counts, etc.
> 
> For someone who claims... well, let's see what you said.
> 
> ...



I guess didn't really explain just what I've done over the last 30 years. I hope you are not assuming I've sat around on my fat ass eating everything in site and then whining.

Anyways, I appreciate the help. When I joined, I saw this section and thought I'd post about it. It's not going to work.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 17, 2012)

n/m


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 19, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I guess didn't really explain just what I've done over the last 30 years. I hope you are not assuming I've sat around on my fat ass eating everything in site and then whining.
> 
> Anyways, I appreciate the help. When I joined, I saw this section and thought I'd post about it. It's not going to work.


 
FWIW... I Apologize if my rant in any way makes you rethink making a decision to get healthy.  for that!

I just hate scam shit (sensa, Adkins, colon cleansing, etc) that only further demotivates (or harms) people. It's all good if you get a placebo effect, but in most cases the effect is just simply to reinforce your cognitive schema that there is nothing you can do and that "you'll always be this way".

The simple matter is, anything is better than nothing. Nothing (AKA sedentary lifestyle) is the #1 prob for most Americans (IMO). But, my advice would be to work with your physician, physical therapist (you mentioned bad knees I believe) and a certified nutritionist to come up with a healthy workout and lifelong diet. Again, just IMO but don't let a couple douchey bloggers (even if I'm right ) derail you!

Good luck!


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 19, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW... I Apologize if my rant in any way makes you rethink making a decision to get healthy.  for that!
> 
> I just hate scam shit (sensa, Adkins, colon cleansing, etc) that only further demotivates (or harms) people. It's all good if you get a placebo effect, but in most cases the effect is just simply to reinforce your cognitive schema that there is nothing you can do and that "you'll always be this way".
> 
> ...



No, I hate it too. I just thought after everything I've been through it was better than nothing.....fail


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well there's only two ways you can go from here...







or


----------



## pushpull7 (May 6, 2012)

I can safely guarantee you, w/o any possible doubt, that this is bunk. It was worth 80 bucks to find out just in case there was any possibility it was true, but it doesn't work.

My current weight? Even with exercise and eating better? EXACTLY THE SAME.

Pseudoscience at work. Stay away.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 6, 2012)

Why don't you just post a daily food intake list already?
It would take a combined 10 minutes of your time maybe, to write down what you eat at each meal, and then type it in here at the end of the day.
Tell us what exercises you're doing, with what weights, how many reps, and for how long/what speed if you're working on a treadmill or stationary bike.

Do that stuff so we can actually give you good advice: everyone in here knew that Sensa was a load of shit, eating healthy and exercising will work for 99.99% of people (rare medical issues aside). 

Be more specific in telling us about your diet and exercise man, help us help you.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 6, 2012)

FWIW I can personally recommend Leangains... it is working for me... and Uncreative123 had impressive results. Not a 'diet', more of a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 6, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Why don't you just post a daily food intake list already?
> It would take a combined 10 minutes of your time maybe, to write down what you eat at each meal, and then type it in here at the end of the day.
> Tell us what exercises you're doing, with what weights, how many reps, and for how long/what speed if you're working on a treadmill or stationary bike.
> 
> ...



I can appreciate that, but the thread was about sensa. I'll make another thread about that when I want to do that. 

I take a medication that is known to cause weight gain. I don't know if it's the reason I can't move down any further. I assure you, I don't eat twigs and leaves  But I don't just sit all day eating and snacking either. I'll start a different thread about that when I'm ready for it.


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2012)

Eat smarter and move more.


----------



## Explorer (May 6, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I can appreciate that, but the thread was about sensa. *I'll make another thread about that when I want to do that.*



I'll be impressed and supportive when you finally do want to do that. Until then, this bit from your original post in this topic...



chrisharbin said:


> I've struggled with with weight for 30+ years and outside of lipo or _stupid _diets *I'm willing to try just about anything.*



...just hasn't proven to have any truth to it so far. Instead, it seems like you don't want any discussion about anything except this product, which everyone has told you is crap. (Not much to discuss there, I suppose.)

On the plus side, you can't help but have noticed at this point (and I've pointed out before) that when you *do* become willing to "try just about anything," there's a lot of support here, and a lot of people who want you to succeed. The only thing stopping that from happening is you.

Horse. Water. And you making your particular choice on drinking or not. 

Anyway, here's hoping you finally go for it!


----------



## troyguitar (May 6, 2012)

Start out the easy way. Change absolutely nothing about your life except for the amount of food that you eat. Trying to change several things in your life all at once is just too damned hard and rarely lasts.

Just cut every single thing you eat in half and throw the other half in the trash (or don't order/cook it in the first place). That's it. Don't do anything else. Come back after you've done this for at least a month. If you feel like it, cheat and eat whatever the fuck you want for one meal per week.

Once you get used to that and start seeing some results from it, then maybe think about adding in some exercise or healthier foods. Just take things one step at a time, there is no need to alter your entire lifestyle at once unless you're morbidly unhealthy (which you are not).


----------



## pushpull7 (May 6, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I'll be impressed and supportive when you finally do want to do that. Until then, this bit from your original post in this topic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand why you'd think that. In the context of the thread it's clear I was specifically talking about sensa.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 6, 2012)

I'll attempt yet again

47
medications that are known to cause weight gain
spinal injury (can't run)
used to run 5 miles a day
TONS of gym time
walk daily (and we are not talking about around the block only)

It's not like I'm sitting on my ass going "woes me". I saw this part of the forum, started a thread on sensa, after all this time, it failed. Sorry if anyone feels I wasted their time. It wasn't my intention.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 7, 2012)

Mods, can you lock this? It's out lived it's purpose and I'm starting a different thread dedicated to ACTUAL work on weight loss


----------

